# [Athlon XP 3200+] Bien régler -march et -mtune (native)

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Je m'occupe à distance (ssh) d'une Gentoo i686 à base d'une Asus A7N8X-E et avec un processeur Athlon XP 3200+

```
gen2 ~ # uname -a

Linux gen2 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 #10 Thu Jul 17 21:01:54 CEST 2014 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

Il y a 3GB de RAM PC3200 sur cette machine :

```
gen2 ~ # free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       3107292    2267252     840040      18920     304564    1692156

-/+ buffers/cache:     270532    2836760

Swap:      6291388        300    6291088
```

Voici le processseur :

```
gen2 ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 6

model      : 10

model name   : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+

stepping   : 0

cpu MHz      : 2191.110

cache size   : 512 KB

fdiv_bug   : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 1

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips   : 4382.22

clflush size   : 32

cache_alignment   : 32

address sizes   : 34 bits physical, 32 bits virtual

power management: ts
```

Pour les options de compilations, le make.conf contient :

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# le USE

USE="-bindist examples bash-completion mmx sse mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow nls unicode ssl ipv6 fuse dbus consolekit udev truetype alsa pulseaudio ogg X gtk qt3 qt4 cups udev samba bluetooth"
```

Je ne souhaite pas pousser la compilation dans ses retranchements les plus extrêmes mais simplement adapter la ligne CFLAGS pour avoir une machine stable et une compilation adaptée au processeur

Je n'arrive pas à être certain de pouvoir utiliser le -march=athlon-xp

Pouvez-vous me dire comment bien régler le -march et compagnie de la ligne CFLAGS ? svp

Aussi, voulez-vous bien me dire la procédure pour recompiler correctement le GCC et ses compléments si je change le -march=

Je vous en remercie !

Bonne journée !Last edited by pti-rem on Sat Jul 26, 2014 12:39 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

mets "-march=native -mtune=native" et tout ira pour le mieux.

----------

## pti-rem

Merci Xavier

Dois-je recompiler ensuite toute la base de GCC et LIBC et je ne sais plus trop ?

Parce que je crois que la version compilée actuelle de ces outils n'est que celle de base en -march=i686

Si oui comment faire ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Ce n'est pas indispensable, mais si tu veux tout recompiler, fais "emerge -e @world" ("e" pour "emtpytree"). Mais vu la machine, ça te prendra plusieurs heures, voire 1-2 jours en fonction de tout ce que tu as déjà installé.

----------

## pti-rem

Bon dieu !

Je me suis trompé :

j'ai lancé en -1 au lieu de -e

et comme elle est "chargée" ; le ssh ne réponds plus ...

c'est grave docteur  :Wink:  ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Que veux-tu dire par "elle est chargée" ? Pour interrompre, envoie un CTRL+C

Et si tu lances un emerge par ssh, pense à le faire dans une session screen

----------

## pti-rem

je n'ai plus de session ssh active

la machine est dans le 92 et moi dans le 17

je l'ai faite par nohup

un noob ...

hormis le temps passé, je peux refaire avec --empty-tree et en screen ; dès que j'aurai la main ...

Merci Xavier

----------

## xaviermiller

si tu veux interrompre, tue le process emerge: 

```
killall emerge
```

Ou tu récupères l'identifiant du process avec ps ou top, puis kill numéro_du_processus

----------

## pti-rem

je vais faire ça si mon ssh accroche ou alors je vais demander à ma Mamie de 80 ans de me taper le truc  :Wink: 

édition :

elle a tué les process emerge

et redémarré le sshd (started)

elle a le : ping voila.fr qui répond

mais je n'ai pas l'accès d'ici

j'hésite à lui faire redémarrer la machine ...

je ne sais pas quoi faire ...Last edited by pti-rem on Tue Jul 22, 2014 12:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pti-rem

up

----------

## xaviermiller

Inutile de faire des up toutes les heures, on n'est pas sur IRC  :Wink: 

Est-ce que tu accèdes bien à ton routeur de l'extérieur ? Est-il bien configuré pour rediriger les ports vers la machine ? Est-ce que le réseau de cette machine est OK ?

Je pense que ta super mamie sera bientôt une super sysadmin...

----------

## pti-rem

Mille excuses !

Dans mon inquiétude, j'avais oublié de préciser le numéro particulier de port dans ma commande ssh : noob encore

(je ne connais pas bien les smyleys, mais là c'est la honte (=[

 *Quote:*   

> Je pense que ta super mamie sera bientôt une super sysadmin...

 

Elle a travaillé beaucoup avec de l'Unix dans un laboratoire des ponts & chaussées, mais elle a été préférée et gardée pour des compétences alors qu'un choix de sysadmin se présentait à elle ; elle le regrette encore ...

Encore Merci Xavier !

donc :

# emerge --emptytree @world

et en Screen !

et plus du up à tout va  :Wink: 

----------

